# convert csv to wab file/?



## magneticme200 (Nov 12, 2007)

ive just bought a new phone tht is nokia n95 8gigs....i earlier had a nokia6708...

now i have a csv file..!!
which has all my contcts frm the older phone...now wen i try to sync my phne with pc suite it doesnt recognise the csv file....it recognises a .wab file which is a windows address book format.

now my question is hw can i convert the csv file to a wab file.???


thnks in advance


manan


----------



## jay_jay (Nov 12, 2007)

magneticme200 said:
			
		

> hw can i convert the csv file to a wab file.???


 
import:

go to adressbook>import>Other Address Book>select text file(coma seperated values)...

export:

then export>adress book(wab)


----------

